# Stihl 028 mod question



## Dutch515 (Apr 8, 2008)

I've got an 028 av woodboss with a stock bore of
42mm. I'd like to know if I get a cylinder and piston
From an 028 av super, which has a 46mm bore, could I bolt the
Bigger cylinder and piston onto my saw, and still use the stock carb.
Any insight into this question would be great. Thanks


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

My first response would be "Yes" you can do this. I would however check to see what carburetor was used on the super vs the standard model. 

I did this several times on a few different older Poulan models in the past with no issues, but cannot recall ever doing this on a Stihl unit.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

P.S. to 30yr. response, the 028 carb. is NLA last time I checked. A walbro WT-194 suited for the 026 may work if "pigged out," but, some modifications may be in order to adapt it.


----------

